# meet Frank our beautiful Ragdoll male x



## katylb (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi, I'm Katy I'm new to the forum so just wanted to say hello!
I have a beautuful ragdoll male called Frank Sinatra (or Franky as he's best known) he's 10 months old and getting quite big now and he's absolutely gorgeous!
Frank is the first cat, well pet for that matter, that I have ever had and I have got to say I never knew the love I could feel for an animal. I love him so much its overwhelming sometimes!
He brings us so much love and joy aswell. He's very playful and also very very loving. He has to be wherever we are and be involved in everything we do which is so cute. He loves to snuggle and be stroked, and he often falls asleep whilst having his tummy stroked! He doesn't sleep with us but in the morning he comes up for snuggles before we get up and he puts his head on the pillow and lays nose to nose with me!
He's never given us any problems, he's really well behaved and we just adore him!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Hes lovely  Welcome! I have 4 cavaliers, a 2 year old siamese cross little boy and OAP (18)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to PF to you and the lovely Frank


----------



## katylb (Feb 7, 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

What a lovely bicolour my favourite of the raggie patterns, you can see he's going to be a big boy


----------



## katylb (Feb 7, 2012)

thank you Jenny, I do love his colouring


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.

He is a very bonny boy. Just out of interest who is his breeder (prefix will do!).

I have six Raggies!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

he is a beauty. the kitten pics looks like my button as a baby,
michelle x


----------



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

What a little beauty!! My ragdolls are bi-colour too with the lovely blue eyes  x


----------



## katylb (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks again everyone  Kaz his breeder is a lady named Kate Staveley near Lincoln


----------



## katylb (Feb 7, 2012)

wow 6 raggies? Aren't they just the most gorgeous cats


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome. Franky is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

His a lovely high white mitted....techinally! but it falls under bi-colour  I do liek them used one as a stud boy,


----------

